# Davide, 17 yo



## Davide (May 20, 2009)

hey there! I am Davide and I am italian! nice to be here with you guys. I started bodybuilding 2 years ago and I was a very skinny guy. my goal right now is just to get bigger but I want to compete in future.

here are some pics of 2 months ago. more recent pics soon! :wink:


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

welcome to ukm bro.

look good for 17


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

looking good mate


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

It's another Lorenzo, must be something in the water overseas :lol:

Lookin very good mate, welcome to UKM


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Heinkeken said:


> It's another Lorenzo, must be something in the water overseas :lol:
> 
> Lookin very good mate, welcome to UKM


Exactly what i was thinking :laugh:


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Heinkeken said:


> *It's another Lorenzo, must be something in the water overseas* :lol:
> 
> Lookin very good mate, welcome to UKM


thats just what i thought


----------



## Davide (May 20, 2009)

I guess you are talking about lorenzo becker. actually we have someting in common , he is born on october 2nd 1992 and I on october 2nd 1991


----------



## GymEatSleepRepeat (Jan 14, 2009)

Heinkeken said:


> It's another Lorenzo, must be something in the water overseas :lol:
> 
> Lookin very good mate, welcome to UKM


LMAO yeh!


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

Looking good for 17 mate:thumbup1:


----------



## dan the man (Apr 1, 2009)

nice mate welcome to ukm


----------



## Pagie (Jul 1, 2008)

Looking good mate welcome to the site.


----------



## Davide (May 20, 2009)

ty all


----------



## Davide (May 20, 2009)

1 months and half ago


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

good work great triceps


----------



## Davide (May 20, 2009)

Galtonator said:


> good work great triceps


ty! I love big triceps!


----------



## Davide (May 20, 2009)

Davide said:


> ty! I love big triceps!


.


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

****in hell, looking very good mate

What do your arms measure?


----------



## jaredwoot1 (May 24, 2009)

Terrific genetics, lol the tall Lorenzo.

What sups you taking mate?


----------



## Davide (May 20, 2009)

Davide said:


> yo!
> 
> here my new vid


.


----------



## rich-k (Jul 17, 2009)

greatg shape mate, i wish i looked like that when i was 17 haha, well only 19 not far off


----------



## Davide (May 20, 2009)

damn, why I can't post the vid?


----------



## rich-k (Jul 17, 2009)

the vid has posted mate, just have to click the link, youtube vids havent been embedded into the forum so you have to click the link to watch it


----------



## D_MMA (Aug 21, 2008)

welcome bud looking good for 17


----------



## rich-k (Jul 17, 2009)

good video mate, how are your legs coming on?


----------



## CharliePax (May 12, 2009)

17 thats a fantastic look for that age!

How long have you been training for?


----------



## Davide (May 20, 2009)

I'm training for 2 years.

ty guyz


----------



## Davide (May 20, 2009)

leg shoot


----------



## Spriggen (Jun 9, 2009)

hey, welcome to the forum 

Looking great! To be only 17 as well! Very well done!


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2009)

Decent legs too, welcome bro. Enjoy the site, I am half italian also lol!


----------



## Davide (May 20, 2009)




----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Looking good :thumbup1:


----------



## Davide (May 20, 2009)

new vid guyz

YouTube - Davide 17 yo bodybuilder and his Friend


----------



## Bale (Dec 16, 2008)

looking big man. look forward to following how you do


----------



## Jsb (Mar 30, 2009)

rich-k said:


> good video mate, how are your legs coming on?


beat me too it.reps

good upper body though specially arms


----------



## Jsb (Mar 30, 2009)

Davide said:


>


i swallow my words


----------



## Sylar (Sep 7, 2008)

Davide said:


> new vid guyz


YOU, are looking good for 17 mate. Keep it up bud. :thumbup1:


----------



## Davide (May 20, 2009)

back and triceps training with my friend

YouTube - Davide 17 yo and Marco 19 yo training


----------



## Davide (May 20, 2009)

new clip

YouTube - Davide 17 years old new clip


----------



## pira (Sep 8, 2009)

looking good for a 17 year old! keep up the hard work mate, look forward to seeing your progress.


----------

